# ISO Honey Bran muffins



## Dina (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm searching for Mimi's Cafe's honey bran muffin recipe.  I would also appreciate a killer bran muffin recipe.  Thanks you all.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 10, 2008)

Hope this helps Miss Dina


Recipelink.com - Message Boards


----------



## Dina (Feb 10, 2008)

Thank you Uncle Bob.  I'm going to do a taste test on these.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 10, 2008)

You're welcome Miss Dina....I hope they turn out well for you.


----------



## Constance (Feb 10, 2008)

I saved that recipe, Uncle Bob. Those look delicious!


----------

